# I Need Some Money. Bad.



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

take on smaller jobs that can be completed faster, work longer hours, and dont supply materials. have the h.o set up a personal account at the building supply which your authorized to charge to for the job but bill for material pickup


----------



## fci (Dec 11, 2006)

*Move*

Where is Newton? Is the population above 10?
There are cities that are doing extremely well. Have you done any research lately?


----------



## fci (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok I did some research for you. The population is 2312according to 2000 census. Time to move if you plan to stay in your business.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

get a second job and work your ass off. Your day should look like this 5:30am wake up, 7am start work (contracting), 3pm quit contracting, 3:30 start 2nd job (doesn't matter what it is), 10pm go to bed. Take One day off per week COMPLETELY.

you can quit your second job when you have 6mo expenses saved.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree

Get a second job and watch the movie "the secret" for free at the local library. It's a bit corny at times but the movie is spot on accurate.

Mike


----------



## constructonomics (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you know that guy from the Secret was running some pow wow in a tipi and someone died from the heat and outrageous conditions he was putting people through? 

Anyway, I agree about the second job. I think that is what I'm going to do. However Home Depot pays $8.25 an hour. I can barely bring myself to do it. 

Newtown is small, but I am smack dab in between Philadelphia and New York. And there is a lot of work going on in Bucks County as well. 

John
Construction Blog


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try these guys, or Guido & Phil:whistling

http://www.cashcall.com/Home.aspx


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

constructonomics said:


> Did you know that guy from the Secret was running some pow wow in a tipi and someone died from the heat and outrageous conditions he was putting people through?
> 
> Anyway, I agree about the second job. I think that is what I'm going to do. However Home Depot pays $8.25 an hour. I can barely bring myself to do it.
> 
> ...


 

Are you making $8.25/hr right now? Pride comes before the __________


----------



## Mike Hay (May 7, 2010)

Seriously friend, you dont need a loan, you need a job. If your business cant carry you, you shift it to a weekend and evening passion and get a job. At this point, a loan will only hurt you farther. Swallow your pride. You have put the brunt of your personal financial responsibilities on a brand new business. Its the equivilant of throwing a saddle on a new born horse. First you have to let it get some legs before you jump on its back and expect it to carry you. Not to be harsh, its just what so many people do when they start out, and they wreck what could have been a great business. Its a tough economy for the best of the best let alone a new start. Your patience will pay off as things turn around.


----------

